# Anyone ever live in a house where a murder happened?



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

Me and the wife found a house that's pretty much perfect. She loves it and I love everything about it except a murder happened in it....... when we looked in the house nothing felt strange or off about it and every thing I've read about the previous owners says they were great people. Our offer was accepted and now everyone feels like telling me all their creepy ghost and haunting stories and I'm not gonna lie it got me a little freaked out. I'm a Christian and I believe when you die you go to heaven or hell not the house you lived in. But man so many people I respect have told me stories about living in houses where people died and stuff moving around just freaks me out. Anybody here ever lived in a house where somebody died tragically and every thing was normal?


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

What were the circumstances of the murder?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Not me, but I know folks who live in this house. No issues that I am aware of...


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Man....I think it would kind of creep me out a little (you need to slap the SOB that told you about it). I'd be sneekin' around the house with thoughts of "The Grudge" movie in my head (but I'm borderline psycho anyways).


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I've lived in a couple where I wish a murder had happened...


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

cman said:


> What were the circumstances of the murder?


Allegedly from what I've read taking care of an autistic family member. Shot in their sleep.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Just look out for the TV.


The Pool.


Underneath the staircase.


Did they have pets?


The attic Trunk?


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Was it an act of violence or possibly mercy?


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

Cool Breeze said:


> Man....I think it would kind of creep me out a little (you need to slap the SOB that told you about it). I'd be sneekin' around the house with thoughts of "The Grudge" movie in my head (but I'm borderline psycho anyways).


Man it's part of the disclosure in Texas. Can get sued if you know about it and don't disclose. My wife loves the house and I honestly do to. It's everything we want, nice place on the water very well kept just freaks me out about to have my first kid with everybody telling me there's gonna be stuff moving all over the house...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

TXMike06 said:


> Allegedly from what I've read taking care of an autistic family member. Shot in their sleep.


Dude. Really? You're going to be my neighbor?

About 4 to 6 months ago, an autistic grandson shot his gparents on the street behind me.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

There was a murder across the street from me. My mother in law died in my house of natural causes. Never thought twice about it.


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

OnedayScratch said:


> Dude. Really? You're going to be my neighbor?
> 
> About 4 to 6 months ago, an autistic grandson shot his gparents on the street behind me.


Yes sir thats the one..... sounds like we might be neighbors.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

TXMike06 said:


> Man it's part of the disclosure in Texas. Can get sued if you know about it and don't disclose. My wife loves the house and I honestly do to. It's everything we want, nice place on the water very well kept just freaks me out about to have my first kid with everybody telling me there's gonna be stuff moving all over the house...


I thought it only had to be disclosed if the buyer inquired and not an automatic disclosure.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Stuff moving only happens in the movies.

All the discovery channel ghost hunter weak bull pucky and they never see or find anything worth documenting.

If you get nightmares from watching scary movies then walk away. If this is a head game and your level headedness will eventually put all this to rest and you will eventually use your reasoning then enjoy your dream house forever.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Well....ok. while you and I are out wading, don't be surprised if there's pentagrams with little goats dancing in them with clowns on a leash in the living room when we get back.

Just sayin....



( No offense Bozo)....


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

Bozo said:


> I thought it only had to be disclosed if the buyer inquired and not an automatic disclosure.


The way it reads is any death except natural causes, suicide, or accident has to be disclosed.



sgrem said:


> Stuff moving only happens in the movies.
> 
> All the discovery channel ghost hunter weak bull pucky and they never see or find anything worth documenting.
> 
> If you get nightmares from watching scary movies then walk away. If this is a head game and your level headedness will eventually put all this to rest and you will eventually use your reasoning then enjoy your dream house forever.


I think that way. Maybe people are thinking more about movies they saw than what actually happened. If I saw something actually move I think my levelheadedness would get a little shaken but man I just think people die everyday and I've never seen a ghost or anything out of the ordinary but it seems like everybody has to tell me their story about a buddy who lived in a house somebody died in and he couldn't keep a glass of water in some certain spot or it's get moved. Id like to find someone who actually lived in a house where something happened to ask them if everything was fine.



OnedayScratch said:


> Well....ok. while you and I are out wading, don't be surprised if there's pentagrams with little goats dancing in them with clowns on a leash in the living room when we get back.
> 
> Just sayin....
> 
> ( No offense Bozo)....


Man you sound like my wife and in-laws.... their loving getting me all freaked out..... I'm the lone white boy in the family and I thought Hispanics were supposed to be the superstitious ones.....


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

TXMike06 said:


> The way it reads is any death except natural causes, suicide, or accident has to be disclosed.
> 
> I think that way. Maybe people are thinking more about movies they saw than what actually happened. If I saw something actually move I think my levelheadedness would get a little shaken but man I just think people die everyday and I've never seen a ghost or anything out of the ordinary but it seems like everybody has to tell me their story about a buddy who lived in a house somebody died in and he couldn't keep a glass of water in some certain spot or it's get moved. Id like to find someone who actually lived in a house where something happened to ask them if everything was fine.
> 
> Man you sound like my wife and in-laws.... their loving getting me all freaked out..... I'm the lone white boy in the family and I thought Hispanics were supposed to be the superstitious ones.....


Boogity boogity, brother.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

It would only bother me at night, with the lights off, and i hear a strange noise.... Is it the dishwasher? 
Couldn't be.
The only reasonable explanation is spooky ghost.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

My neighbor shot himself in his house at about 5:30 am. I heard it happen while enjoying my coffee. Thought it was a garbage can being closed. He muffled his death with pillows. 

Is that murder? Does it need to be disclosed? Weird this thread is brought up. I still think of that. I took a shower got ready came out and there was a legit crime scene. Apparently he left his mistress a note on her door that night. Came back did his thing. She called the cops. And when I went to work well yeah it's a done deal. 

They tore down the house and built a mansion. What's the disclosure rate. Just curious? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TXMike06 said:


> The way it reads is any death except natural causes, suicide, or accident has to be disclosed.
> 
> ...


It reads that the deaths you mentioned do not have to be disclosed. It does not specifically say anything about deaths other than those mentioned that must be disclosed. You would be opening the door to a lawsuit by not disclosing it though.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I had a guy working for me back in the 80's that lived in the house that Charles Whitman lived in when he went on his killing spree. He murdered his mother in the garage before going to the tower. Nothing really strange about the house that I remember.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I was once offered a new house, dirt cheap. The owner had shot himself in the living room. 
... I was for it, the wife was not.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Stayed in my wife's friend's house in Ft. Worth and they told us that a murder had taken place in the bedroom we were sleeping. It was a little creepy but it didn't keep me from not sleeping. I just wonder how the person was murdered and felt sorrow for that person.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

No!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

If it concerns you, have your pastor/priest come over and bless the house.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

We have a polterghoust. been in our home 25 yrs. in those 25 yrs we have had many strange things occur. Middle bedroom when kids were real young they would not sleep in it. we had lights turn on and off in the middle of the night. even our showers in the master would turn on in the middle of the night. the creepiest was when the blender at 2am was running on puree. just the other evening wife and I are sitting watching television and a dog toy squeaks behind my wife. both dogs were laying down by the back door in the opposite side of the room. that was weird. been going on a long time in my house.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Had a murder suicide pretty close by,the Blackmon mooring trucks were there for days.
I hope they didn't leave any chunks on the ceiling fan..nasty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Re: disclosure...

Just filled out the Sellers Disclosure on my current home (getting ready to put on market). It states (mark Y or N): "Any death on the Property except for those deaths caused by: natural causes, suicide, or accident unrelated to the condition of the property."


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Murders, no

But lived in homes where people died. It's a natural process.

I have seen things but nothing "scary". It's not like TV shows or movies.

I do believe in Spirits and they are around us all the time, not just in the middle of the night. They usually don't want to interact with us (the ones here on the earth). If they did, could you just imagine how crowded it would be.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I actually purchased a home once and the disclosure was filled out properly, not mentioning anything about suicide. Weird things immediately started happening in that home, even on the very first night. Nosy neighbor revealed that the 13 year old daughter had hung herself in the upstairs bedroom closet. We never told our kids anything about the suicide, yet they were the ones that were immediately experiencing most of the paranormal stuff in their rooms. I contacted a real estate attorney and he said I had no recourse as suicide was one of the events that does not have to be disclosed. I immediately removed my kids from that house and have never looked back.
I believe that if someone dies of natural causes, that's fine. But murder or suicide have a dark and evil element to them and I would not live in a home where that occurred. Just my .02 worth from experience, but lots of folks do it every day. Good luck..


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

gom1 said:


> Had a murder suicide pretty close by,the Blackmon mooring trucks were there for days.
> I hope they didn't leave any chunks on the ceiling fan..nasty.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


You just won gross post of the day!

Chunks in the ceiling fan....that would kind of bite. You're sitting there on your couch, eating a bowl of soup while watching Jeopardy and 'plop'....


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Several years back we leased a pastured outside of Barksdale. The ranch house was over 100 years old and a murder/suicide had taken place within the past 20 years. The only thing that bothered me about the place was all the scorpions. Never had any weird stuff happen.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RRbohemian said:


> Stayed in my wife's friend's house in Ft. Worth and they told us that a murder had taken place in the bedroom we were sleeping. It was a little creepy but _it didn't keep me from not sleeping_. I just wonder how the person was murdered and felt sorrow for that person.


Hmmm...So you are an insomniac


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't buy any ventriloquist dummies. 

Meh, I wouldn't sweat it. However, I wouldn't pay market price for it. Think re sale, in an average or down market.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

If you believe in that kind of stuff than it will way on you and make you wonder "what was that noise?" If you don't believe then you have no worries. My house makes all kind of noises from time to time. My wife freaks out because I tell her it is a ghost. I personally don't believe in all that stuff. I have stayed at "haunted" places before and never had anything happen to me. My auntâ€™s house was built in the mid 1800's and is haunted by the "Bell Witch" in Tennessee. I have stayed there a bunch of time wanting something to happen but nothing ever did happen...to me or any of my other family members.

Congratulations on the new house! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We had a single woman across the street, looked pretty healthy, maybe 55, Mustang car in the driveway. Something happened to her in the house. After an estimated two weeks, the neighbors noticed a smell. Her mid-sized dog was locked in the house with her...not sure if the dog survived, but you can bet he got hungry. That house has sat empty for three years now.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Our last house had an elderly lady pass in the house. We did not have any problems.
Use that information to get a lower price on the house you and the wife both really like and move on. my .02
All the rest is just head games... 
Bonus, it sounds like you may have another 2 cooler for a neighbor.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

OnedayScratch said:


> You just won gross post of the day!
> 
> Chunks in the ceiling fan....that would kind of bite. You're sitting there on your couch, eating a bowl of soup while watching Jeopardy and 'plop'....


Lol,ceiling fan goes first.. I would gut the joint

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Where is the kid now? I'd just want to know that he is never going to be back checking out the scene.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Congratz on the house! Just think of all the horrifying stories you will get to tell. LOL!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Would not bother me in the least...use it to get a better deal then forget about it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wouldn't bother me any but I'd advise you to not play with a Ouija board while living there.



TH


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would use this information to try to get the price lowered.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

CobraO said:


> Where is the kid now? I'd just want to know that he is never going to be back checking out the scene.


Report said he was in a Hardin county juvenile facility waiting trial for capital murder but I'd imagine he'll get off due to the autism. Sad deal for sure.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Corky said:


> Re: disclosure...
> 
> Just filled out the Sellers Disclosure on my current home (getting ready to put on market). It states (mark Y or N): "Any death on the Property except for those deaths caused by: natural causes, suicide, or accident unrelated to the condition of the property."


The answers on the disclosure are purely voluntary. The Title Company will usually require one at closing... and RE Agents say they require one when a home is listed, but the answers are up to the seller. So long as the form is signed by all parties, it does not matter what is on it. It is just a lawsuit avoidance tool, but people can still sue over anything... disclosed or not. It does give a seller some protection, but it is not bulletproof.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

TXMike06 said:


> Man it's part of the disclosure in Texas. Can get sued if you know about it and don't disclose. My wife loves the house and I honestly do to. It's everything we want, nice place on the water very well kept just freaks me out about to have my first kid with everybody telling me there's gonna be stuff moving all over the house...


Yeah, but good luck proving they knew it in court.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

My wife and I bought our first house together on 1/2 ac of land. Long story short.. had doors open in the middle of the night, Lights magically turn on, scissors spin on table, the last straw was my daughter who was 4 at the time say she saw a man in her room. We sold the house after only living in it for a very short time. We are both Christians and even had a pastor come pray in the home. Never had that happen since.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

A family member lives immediately next door to a house where and 2 deaths occurred. An elderly/disabled man and an elderly caretaker. The investigation never concluded if it was murder suicide or natural. Consensus is the caretaker died of natural causes and the disabled died in his sleep from starvation. It wasn't until neighbors noticed the horrid smell around the house that they were discovered. Today the daughter of one of the victims lives in the house.

On a lighter note, you could really have some fun with an Eviltron. Especially for the guests who overstay their welcome! :ac550:

Imagine ongoing very low volume sounds like something unsettling creaking, unidentifiable scratching sounds, gasping last breath, a sinister child laughing or eerie whispering of, "Hey, can you hear me?'"


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

If you are planning on living there forever you may be OK, if for some reason you want to resale, this will come up, and I do believe the incident hurts resale value. If you purchase the home buy it as cheap as possible. Evil is present in our world everywhere, if you are not a believer in Jesus, you have nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

sgrem said:


> If you get nightmares from watching scary movies then walk away. If this is a head game and your level headedness will eventually put all this to rest and you will eventually use your reasoning then enjoy your dream house forever.


I think this ^.

You've already got it in your head that something might be weird about the house and if something weird does happen, your mind is gonna jump to conclusions and go right to the ghost stuff.

But if you believe in karma, good spirits, etc. sounds like the Grandparents were good people and if y'all are good people, wouldn't have any reason to harm you.

http://www.khou.com/news/crime/teen-charged-with-capital-murder-in-grandparents-deaths/337805885

I'd be more worried about what if the kid came back there if he is that messed up.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

No but we have one in the neighborhood, everyone calls it "Murder House"


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

I live in Richmond and bought my house from my dad who lived there for 15 years. He said he had seen what he thought an old woman walking into his barn after he built it. He went out there and nothing. Several times later saw the same thing and still nothing. My daughters also saw it when they were young several times and he was not in the room or had never told them of the event because he didn't want to scare them. We have lived there for 7 years now and we haven't seen anyone walking into the barn but myself and my daughters have seen shadows in the barn several times. A couple weeks ago we were taking out trash, my driveway is about 50 yards long, on the way back my I just felt something, I looked at my daughter and we both saw something walking in the pasture next to us just casually. I did some more research and there is another pasture behind us that the guy who used to own it his grandmother died about 35 years ago, then the same pasture the new owner died about two years ago and was a super nice old guy. He always told me he would never sell and was to make sure that his heirs wouldn't sell it because he loved that patch of land so much. We just chalk it up to some people never leave or they have business that is unfinished. Also- we have goats and several times we have had our gates opened and chains undone on them that have latches. I blame my daughter for being lazy and not paying attention but she swears she does. lol-


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Not that I know of but one of my friends swears that there are two little girls that haunt my current house. Says he has seen them and heard them talking behind closed doors. Never seen them in 20 years of living there though. Think they would have got me by now. 

One of my friends brothers killed himself in his truck and my friend still drives it around with the bloodstains on the seat. That freaks me out more than anything being "haunted".


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I love threads like these  We were also just looking at houses in Beach City! We might head that way as well.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

SetDaHook said:


> I actually purchased a home once and the disclosure was filled out properly, not mentioning anything about suicide. Weird things immediately started happening in that home, even on the very first night. Nosy neighbor revealed that the 13 year old daughter had hung herself in the upstairs bedroom closet. We never told our kids anything about the suicide, yet they were the ones that were immediately experiencing most of the paranormal stuff in their rooms. I contacted a real estate attorney and he said I had no recourse as suicide was one of the events that does not have to be disclosed. I immediately removed my kids from that house and have never looked back.
> I believe that if someone dies of natural causes, that's fine. But murder or suicide have a dark and evil element to them and I would not live in a home where that occurred. Just my .02 worth from experience, but lots of folks do it every day. Good luck..


Agreed. Dont do bad juju.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

Drundel said:


> I think this ^.
> 
> You've already got it in your head that something might be weird about the house and if something weird does happen, your mind is gonna jump to conclusions and go right to the ghost stuff.
> 
> ...


Well not that there's anything for sure I can do if he got out but I know a Harris county da investigator and he said that I can get notified of anything that changes with his status or possible release. I do worry about that as well with a pregnant wife and in 10 years my.kids home and this guy shows back up thinking it's still his home....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It's option pending. Or the only home on HAR for Cedar Gulley Road is anyway.


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

Well for right now I've got the option on it..... 10 days to make the call if I can handle it or not. I was alright with it before I told everybody I got an offer accepted and everybody started telling me ghost stories.....


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

TXMike06 said:


> Well for right now I've got the option on it..... 10 days to make the call if I can handle it or not. I was alright with it before I told everybody I got an offer accepted and everybody started telling me ghost stories.....


Can you ask to see if you can spend a night or two there to find out how it would be like or if you would have visitors? Best to bring a TV and a few DVDs such as "The Exorcise", "Poltergeist", or something similar to watch? :tongue:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

kind of looks like a face hanging out in the ol' fireplace sad3sm


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

sage, allot of it every few hours with the windows open, personally i wouldn't buy the house but that just me, having young kids would be the defining factor for me.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I wouldn't be afraid of a house where loving grandparents were murdered by a mentally ill grandson. Now if he were a member of a Satanic or Wicca coven and he killed them as part of a ritual or sacrifice then I might have second thoughts, or if they were abusive and he killed them to escape his torture. Doesn't sound like either of those are the case though.

Knowing or not knowing the immediate history of a house does not prevent you from having a home with paranormal activity. Places that have spiritual activity often had that activity before the great grandparent's of the people who built a house were even born.


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

TranTheMan said:


> Can you ask to see if you can spend a night or two there to find out how it would be like or if you would have visitors? Best to bring a TV and a few DVDs such as "The Exorcise", "Poltergeist", or something similar to watch? :tongue:


I'm actually thinking pretty hard about asking to. Id like to spend a night in it just to see if anything weird happens.....



Spirit said:


> I wouldn't be afraid of a house where loving grandparents were murdered by a mentally ill grandson. Now if he were a member of a Satanic or Wicca coven and he killed them as part of a ritual or sacrifice then I might have second thoughts, or if they were abusive and he killed them to escape his torture. Doesn't sound like either of those are the case though.
> 
> Knowing or not knowing the immediate history of a house does not prevent you from having a home with paranormal activity. Places that have spiritual activity often had that activity before the great grandparent's of the people who built a house were even born.


I've thought about that. They seem like good people so they shouldn't have any reason to hang around. But there's always the skeptic part of me that's like man but what if..... 
A guy I work with says his dad perfectly described his grandpa he'd never met because he sees him in a house that the grandpa never lived in. So he said it doesn't matter where you are something could be there. He did say in his dad's house pot and pans would rattle and glasses would move but nothing malicious ever happened it was just creepy.... They say there's confederate soldiers at the galvez in Galveston and it was built way after that.....


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*your Christian faith*

should be enough for you to not even consider all this stuff. Buy the house and don't worry about it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> but myself and my daughters have seen shadows in the barn several times.


Wonder what made the shadows...something that has solid substance since that is needed to make a shadow 

TH


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

my grandparents home was either on an Indian mound or real close to one. When my mother was an infant to around 5, they would frequently hear a man speaking in a foreign language to her when she was in her crib. At first they were scared, but it happened so often they decided he was protecting her. Cousins that stayed over heard it also.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

My 2 cents and what I'd tell my son-

Nothing can override our faith. That said, I'd want to leverage it were I to buy the house in order to get a better deal, or a discount vs. a similar house that did not house a double murder.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

TXMike06 said:


> Well for right now I've got the option on it..... 10 days to make the call if I can handle it or not. I was alright with it before I told everybody I got an offer accepted and everybody started telling me ghost stories.....


You'll like the hood. Schools are good. Quiet for the most part. But then you got me....couple of other 2Coolers in the area too.

I only borrow sugar and eggs every once in awhile.:cheers:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ghosts don't exist. Still wouldnt want to live in "the murder house". **** sure wouldnt want my kids growing up in the murder house. Too dark.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Drundel said:


> I'd be more worried about what if the kid came back there if he is that messed up.


Michael Meyers written all over that.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Who'd you kill?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Halloween at your place is gonna be a lot more entertaining.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

It can't be any worse than living with my ex wife.


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

cman said:


> My 2 cents and what I'd tell my son-
> 
> Nothing can override our faith. That said, I'd want to leverage it were I to buy the house in order to get a better deal, or a discount vs. a similar house that did not house a double murder.


That's how I think and my wife feels. She says God's more powerful than anything so if there's any heebe jeebys just pray and bless the house. 
We did get the house at a pretty good discount I think.



OnedayScratch said:


> You'll like the hood. Schools are good. Quiet for the most part. But then you got me....couple of other 2Coolers in the area too.
> 
> I only borrow sugar and eggs every once in awhile.:cheers:


The schools and area are great. I want an area my kid can grow up in and not have to worry about thugs all over the neighborhood..... now I just have to worry about ghosts....


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It reads that the deaths you mentioned do not have to be disclosed. It does not specifically say anything about deaths other than those mentioned that must be disclosed. You would be opening the door to a lawsuit by not disclosing it though.


Hey B....There's a 2 story house in your hood that came on the news awhile back. Gosh, I can't remember the street. If my memory serves me right, the LEO bought that house.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> sage, allot of it every few hours with the windows open, personally i wouldn't buy the house but that just me, having young kids would be the defining factor for me.


x1000 on burning sage!!!!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

No way would I have kids growing up in that house.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Almost...my father darn near killed me a couple of times when I was a know it all kid.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Imagine that you would live in British or Scottish or French palaces or castles where plenty of heads were chopped off, people were murdered in most imaginative means ... yikes! They must have some effects ... prime example would be Prince Charles ... something is not quite right with his head. He left princess Diana for that woman


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RLwhaler said:


> Hey B....There's a 2 story house in your hood that came on the news awhile back. Gosh, I can't remember the street. If my memory serves me right, the LEO bought that house.


I know there is a house on my street where an asian dude was murdered execution style a few years back. He was into someone for a bunch of money and the murder was never solved from what I heard from the neighbors. It was a one story house though. No idea on the one you are talking about...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I know there is a house on my street where an asian dude was murdered execution style a few years back. He was into someone for a bunch of money and the murder was never solved from what I heard from the neighbors. It was a one story house though. No idea on the one you are talking about...


Holy cow!! Gambling I bet... This home came on the news..Let me try and find it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RLwhaler said:


> Holy cow!! Gambling I bet... This home came on the news..Let me try and find it.


Do tell... LOL


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I know there is a house on my street where an asian dude was murdered execution style a few years back. He was into someone for a bunch of money and the murder was never solved from what I heard from the neighbors. It was a one story house though. No idea on the one you are talking about...


Well does anybody live in that house now? I tried to talk my wife out of it last night but she's all in on it she says there's no such things as ghosts and the only thing thst can come in your house is what you allow in. So she's not changing her mind.

I called my brother last night to. Hes a texas ranger and he said hes seen alot of murders and he doesn't believe in ghosts or hauntings. Also both his grandparents died in the same house, one in a pretty tragic way, and he said they've never seen or heard anything strange and they rent the house out to a family and they have young kids and they've never complained about anything. His wife did say the house she grew up in was haunted but they never saw the ghost ever. They just heard spooky sounds sometimes..... she said the only person who ever saw the ghost was one of her brothers friends there alone and he was on drugs....

I feel like I'm worried about nothing and if it is haunted or strange things happen I could just get a priest to bless or cleanse the house or something. I know one thing for sure I didn't like scary movies before I guess I'll have to shut the wife down on em all together if we move in this place.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

If you can't settle this mindset then I wouldn't purchase as you will never enjoy the house.


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I know there is a house on my street where an asian dude was murdered execution style a few years back. He was into someone for a bunch of money and the murder was never solved from what I heard from the neighbors. It was a one story house though. No idea on the one you are talking about...


Do you live in the SouthBelt Area?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TXMike06 said:


> she said the only person who ever saw the ghost was one of her brothers friends there alone
> 
> Ghost...LOL...From way over here i thought you said goat


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

If ghosts were for real then they should have returned and strangle all the ones who did them wrong. LOL.
I always thought that having a house next to a cemetery would be a good thing because your next door neighbors would be all agreeable and quiet, but Da Boss had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Lsremod (Jul 19, 2016)

Boys, I'll tell you what. I've hunted Texas Indian Artifacts for over 40 years. Digging in camps, mounds, rock middens and shell middens all over Texas. Everything I find, I bring home. I have seen and experienced some stuff that makes your hair stand on end. The one thing I have learned is you need to be respectful of spirits you may disturb and believe in God Almighty. Take good care.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

_Now a small gated community on Galveston Bay, the property on Todville Road was the spot where Bill List, a 57-year-old businessman with a record of sexually molesting teenage boys, built a 34,000-square-foot mansion. One night in October 1984, four young men who were staying at the house shot him to death with his own gun.

List's property was later divided into 18 lots, where 13 houses stand. One of the houses, 514 Villa Drive, is listed for sale at $1.5 million or for lease at $5,900 a month. The two-story, four-bedroom residence was built in 2006.

A would-be tenant recently signed a lease but said he did so without knowing about the property's past, according to KHOU-TV. Nir Golan told KHOU that he wouldn't move into the house now if the owners paid him. _

http://www.chron.com/homes/article/Man-wants-out-of-lease-after-learning-of-5427481.php

I am certain many on here know more about this than I do.

This guy was trying to breaking a contract on a new construction house that was built on a land where some bad juju happened. But I suspect if he had a case he would be talking to a lawyer, and not a news reporter.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TXMike06 said:


> Well does anybody live in that house now? I tried to talk my wife out of it last night but she's all in on it she says there's no such things as ghosts and the only thing thst can come in your house is what you allow in. So she's not changing her mind.
> 
> I called my brother last night to. Hes a texas ranger and he said hes seen alot of murders and he doesn't believe in ghosts or hauntings. Also both his grandparents died in the same house, one in a pretty tragic way, and he said they've never seen or heard anything strange and they rent the house out to a family and they have young kids and they've never complained about anything. His wife did say the house she grew up in was haunted but they never saw the ghost ever. They just heard spooky sounds sometimes..... she said the only person who ever saw the ghost was one of her brothers friends there alone and he was on drugs....
> 
> I feel like I'm worried about nothing and if it is haunted or strange things happen I could just get a priest to bless or cleanse the house or something. I know one thing for sure I didn't like scary movies before I guess I'll have to shut the wife down on em all together if we move in this place.


Yes sir. A family bought it. I believe the murder was about 10 years ago.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cowboyupo6 said:


> Do you live in the SouthBelt Area?


No sir. I'm out of the city limits on the NW side of town.


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> No sir. I'm out of the city limits on the NW side of town.


Oh ok, a similar incident happened in that area several years ago. Asian kid got shot at home, an unsolved murder, parents lived/might still live in the house.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> No sir. I'm out of the city limits on the NW side of town.


Well..murder is pretty much an 'every day thang' in your neck of the woods anyways....:smile:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Well..murder is pretty much an 'every day thang' in your neck of the woods anyways....:smile:


Well, we surely don't have the financial robber barons like your hood... and a chicken can run loose without worrying about being dunked in a boiling pot or used in a religious ceremomy. :cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Well, we surely don't have the financial robber barons like your hood... and a chicken can run loose without worrying about being dunked in a boiling pot or used in a religious ceremomy. :cheers: :rotfl:


Let's leave my religion out of this thread if you don't mind....:rotfl:


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Awww great. Now ghost chickens...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Let's leave my religion out of this thread if you don't mind....:rotfl:


LMAO


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...ns-unearthed-at-construction-site-3755737.php

These apartments at Memorial and Detering are said to be on an old Indian burial site as well.

There are a lot of very expensive homes that were built over an old slave cemetery on Wynden, near Tanglewood. Most developers wont say anything when they find this kind of stuff, it just adds delays.


----------



## TxDvr (Aug 18, 2012)

The paranormal stuff wouldn't be my worry in your situation. But one aspect I haven't seen mentioned. Even if your family is ok with the events that occurred there, that house will have that connotation in the neighborhood. I think somebody mentioned earlier the "murder house" in their neighborhood.

Think about how this will impact your kids growing up there. Kids can be cruel, maybe they get teased in elementary school, or maybe later they run with kids that think it's 'cool' and go a path you wouldn't want. Think about kids in middle school that start leaning toward the Goth thing /Ouija boards /occult just because it's 'cool' and a little out of the norm.

Probably your kids would never have any unwanted consequences from growing up there, but with all the other issues in the pre-teen and teen years I wouldn't want my kids being the kids that live in the "murder house". Getting a good price on a piece of real estate wouldn't be worth it for me. And I live in a house where the previous owner passed away in the house. She died of natural causes though.


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

No way I could do it, once I found that out I would forget about the home....no matter how much I like it.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

I've read most of the posts on this thread, but may have missed something.......

Ignoring your beliefs and comfort with buying the house for the moment, you will someday need to sell the house. This information is readily available to all buyers and will narrow your potential buyers, and potentially impact your sales price. Make sure you're not the one to take the hit - you need to buy below market to protect your equity.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

After reading all these post, what about the new subdivision going up in league city off Calder behind the heb by big league dreams. Right on the killing fields ? Creepy


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

TXMike06 said:


> Yes sir thats the one..... sounds like we might be neighbors.


Know where it is. I live bout 4-5 miles south. Bet you would like it there.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have never been the type to believe in ghost or haunted houses. I would not want to live in a house that any family member had been murdered in or killed themselves in, but that is a different feeling, more of a constant reminder. 

In the case you describe, my only worry wouldn't have anything to do with haunted, but rather is there any chance the the autistic person could come back in the future and hurt you or a family member? I admit my ignorance about autism.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

waderaider said:


> We have a polterghoust. been in our home 25 yrs. in those 25 yrs we have had many strange things occur. Middle bedroom when kids were real young they would not sleep in it. we had lights turn on and off in the middle of the night. even our showers in the master would turn on in the middle of the night. the creepiest was when the blender at 2am was running on puree. just the other evening wife and I are sitting watching television and a dog toy squeaks behind my wife. both dogs were laying down by the back door in the opposite side of the room. that was weird. been going on a long time in my house.


I lived in 5 different homes in the Newport subdivision of Crosby, TX... each home had it's own set of weird things that would happen. It was never anything scary, mostly things of a mischievous nature like things being moved around a lot or items hidden, strong smell of perfume in the house when we would come home AND the piano playing by itself (not a player piano)... https://www.google.com/search?q=newport+subdivision+crosby+haunting&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

LandLocked said:


> Know where it is. I live bout 4-5 miles south. Bet you would like it there.


Man we both love it. It's super nice out there and most of our friends have moved that direction. We got till Wednesday to decide to get out of contract relatively cost free.....



Whitebassfisher said:


> I have never been the type to believe in ghost or haunted houses. I would not want to live in a house that any family member had been murdered in or killed themselves in, but that is a different feeling, more of a constant reminder.
> 
> In the case you describe, my only worry wouldn't have anything to do with haunted, but rather is there any chance the the autistic person could come back in the future and hurt you or a family member? I admit my ignorance about autism.


I do worry about that as well. It seems to me like they wouldn't release a person with this disability that took 2 lives back into the general population. If I'm wrong and they would you can get setup through the state to be informed of any potential release or if they sent him to a halfway house.



trodery said:


> I lived in 5 different homes in the Newport subdivision of Crosby, TX... each home had it's own set of weird things that would happen. It was never anything scary, mostly things of a mischievous nature like things being moved around a lot or items hidden, strong smell of perfume in the house when we would come home AND the piano playing by itself (not a player piano)... http://www.google.com/search?q=newport+subdivision+crosby+haunting&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


Man Newport is all haunted I think. One of my friends said they lived on poppets way and nobody could find their shoes one morning and every shoe in the house was in the back yard around a tree. He said they moved not to long after. Did you have any kids living in any of those homes with you? I wouldn't be sweating this nearly as bad if we weren't about to have our first kid.

What really creeps me out is a guy told me his aunt had a brand new house built and they see a old woman in it every so often..... So it might not even matter if something happened in the house or not for strange things to happen.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

bluefin said:


> Awww great. Now ghost chickens...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

If it hasn't already been stated, you'll have to disclose the murder when you sell it, so that could stigmatize your ability to sell.

I've been in a couple of haunted houses growing up. Usually a door opens and slams when nobody is anywhere near that part of the house or someone can be heard walking up the stairs when you're the only one in the house. My wife says there's a ghost in our house, I don't see/hear things, but she's reported some weird stuff.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a house in Newport but off of North Diamondhead, when I was house shopping I refused to buy a house near South Diamondhead/Poppets Way just because of all the â€œactivityâ€ that has happened in that area caused from building on apparent Indian burial grounds. The only weird thing that happens in my house is I have come home several times and my back door/garage doors will be unlocked with no signs of intruders etc (I always verify they are locked before leaving home). My girlfriend has made several claims to me about hearing voices etc and cloths being pulled down off hangers in the coat closets but I have never personally seen that or heard anything.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch....if you hear that at night....EEEEEK!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

Not a murder but the dude that I bought my house from bit his ex wife's ear off. He got into a little trouble and his loss was my gain.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

SeaIsleDweller said:


> I have a house in Newport but off of North Diamondhead, when I was house shopping I refused to buy a house near South Diamondhead/Poppets Way just because of all the â€œactivityâ€ that has happened in that area caused from building on apparent Indian burial grounds. The only weird thing that happens in my house is I have come home several times and my back door/garage doors will be unlocked with no signs of intruders etc (I always verify they are locked before leaving home). My girlfriend has made several claims to me about hearing voices etc and cloths being pulled down off hangers in the coat closets but I have never personally seen that or heard anything.


I've read where camping on parts of PINS (maybe not PINS, but I think it is) comes with freaky Indian spirit encounters


----------



## kawboy (May 6, 2017)

No, but the house I live in has had some weird things. Both my daughters have said they can hear whispers at times. That doesn't freak me out as much as when my dog would stand in a door way and growl at an empty room. That's spooky.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Y'all sound like a bunch of 11 year olds. You like the house, buy it. It's sticks and bricks. You don't need anyone to sprinkle water on the floors or have a sÃ©ance. 
You ever stay in a cheap motel?


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Well how was your first night...any thing crazy happen?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

SG2


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

That ghost ever run the OP out?


----------



## hjm12161 (Aug 2, 2016)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> TXMike06 said:
> 
> 
> > she said the only person who ever saw the ghost was one of her brothers friends there alone
> ...


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

My daughter got her real estate license some years back had someone looking at a house from Clear Lake when she showed it to me. I thought .... that house look very familiar. Turn out it was the Andrea Yates home where she drowned her children. She told them she wouldn't be part of selling that home disclosures or not.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I purchased a property in 2008 and allowed
The seller to stay (retain a life estate).
He was 77 in 2008 and not in good health. In 2013 he woke one morning and determined he was dying that day. He took his life with a 38 revolver in his recliner.
Seemed pretty cut and dried... his estranged niece showed up ready to inherit the farm. To her surprise the farm was sold five years earlier, furthermore, she was left no money's.
She went straight to LE and asked that they investigate me, as the farm was legally mine the day he died. LE did not investigate.

Later
I had carpentry work done on the little farm house... the Mexican help refused to stay overnight in the house.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

fy0834 said:


> I purchased a property in 2008 and allowed
> The seller to stay (retain a life estate).
> He was 77 in 2008 and not in good health. In 2013 he woke one morning and determined he was dying that day. He took his life with a 38 revolver in his recliner.
> Seemed pretty cut and dried... his estranged niece showed up ready to inherit the farm. To her surprise the farm was sold five years earlier, furthermore, she was left no money's.
> ...


I don't blame them. The night they finished, you would have shot them too. 
:brew2:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

fy0834 said:


> I purchased a property in 2008 and allowed
> The seller to stay (retain a life estate).
> He was 77 in 2008 and not in good health. In 2013 he woke one morning and determined he was dying that day. He took his life with a 38 revolver in his recliner.
> Seemed pretty cut and dried... his estranged niece showed up ready to inherit the farm. To her surprise the farm was sold five years earlier, furthermore, she was left no money's.
> ...


Long game?:rotfl:


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

MarkU said:


> I don't blame them. The night they finished, you would have shot them too.
> :brew2:


Dang man, that's strong...

This gentleman had a colorful life ... link below.

https://www.news-journal.com/news/2013/feb/25/former-gregg-county-sheriff-dies-at-83/


----------

